# Puffed Jouwles



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Hope I spelled that right...

We are new to the Ozarks, been here a week. This morning I noticed that one of our LGDs has slightly swollen Jouwles. They don't appear to be tender, she let me feel them, and look at here gums. There's no sign of a bite, and here energy is normal.

Looking for guesses on what may be going on, and what to watch for if this is an early sign of something that could get worse. I'm kinda thinking a spider bite.

Thanks as always for your insight.


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

That sounds like a snake bite. Check again for a bite...could be a juvenile snake.

What poisonous snakes do you have in the area?


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

There are copperheads. Killed one on Friday on a different area of the farm.

She does look better today - swelling is down. She never lost her energy or appetite. 

Thinking it may have been a wasp sting.


----------

